# Car Key / Memory Form



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Anyone know how this works for Performance Center delivery? Should my dealer be providing the form ahead of time or do they take care of it during the delivery process? Thanks.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

My dealership had me fill out my preferences when I went in to sign a few weeks before taking delivery. Then when I took delivery they showed me how everything worked.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

What's this form?


----------



## BMW_tech (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122363&highlight=ckm

heres a thread to look at.

yours is done through the i-Drive if you have a control display,otherwise the instrument cluster using the BC stalk.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

The BoatMan said:


> Anyone know how this works for Performance Center delivery? Should my dealer be providing the form ahead of time or do they take care of it during the delivery process? Thanks.


The Car & Key memory form only needs to be submitted for Z4, X3, and 7 series vehicles. The other models have the capability of making the changes from within the vehicle.


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

I-Won-Today said:


> The Car & Key memory form only needs to be submitted for Z4, X3, and 7 series vehicles. The other models have the capability of making the changes from within the vehicle.


Thanks so much for the reply. We are taking delivery of our X3 at the performance center on November 8th. Our CA is unresponsive to our requests for the Car key / memory form. Not sure what else to do at this point. Thanks for the information though.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

The BoatMan said:


> Thanks so much for the reply. We are taking delivery of our X3 at the performance center on November 8th. Our CA is unresponsive to our requests for the Car key / memory form. Not sure what else to do at this point. Thanks for the information though.


BoatMan,

Attached is the form. I sent you a PM.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Thank You! :thumbup:


----------

